# Taking a break for a year or so



## Furmummyx2 (Sep 5, 2011)

Due to worsening health problems and money problems we have decided to take a break from TTC, would love to talk to other people in similar situations. If your out there I'd love to hear from you 
Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## belle-bubble (Oct 7, 2010)

Hiya Honey, Yeah best bet, I hope you're okay. Take some time off thinking about it, and spend this time getting your body treatment ready. Muchas Love and I wish you all the luck in the world xx


----------



## Furmummyx2 (Sep 5, 2011)

Yeah suffering with unexlpained chronic pelvic pain so hubby wants that sorted before having a baby.

Were in a little debt as well xxx

thank you, hope your ok xxx


----------



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

hi there 
i just wanted to say that having a break is something we've looked at too. it can become all consuming at times and maybe concentrating on different things can be a positive step where you can at least gain some control.
saying that i've had a bit of a wobble lately and have taken to wine! i know i shouldn't and constantly beat myself up over it but i feel that i need to return to the days when life didn't revolve around timing, levels, weeing on sticks and loving on demand.
i've stopped watching maybe bay every other day though so that must be a good sign eh., 
anyway sorry to high jack and waffle, 
all the best, you're not alone with the debt... i think we all have that.
big hugs, 
xx


----------



## Furmummyx2 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hubby wants us to own our own place but honestly I dont think it'll happen anytime soon if at all.
Things have been ok, were going though a lot as a couple right now and as much as Id love a baby right now I wouldnt want to bring one into this situation.
No no hun, you waffle on 
Thanks you.
Love & hugs xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

